# Looking for pigeon home in Spokane Washington



## Guest (Dec 6, 2003)

I have a feral pigeon that's recovering from either a head injury or somethig like Paramyxovirus and will still be quite some time before he's ready to go anywhere (still tube feeding), but he's getting to the point where I feel like he'll make it.

The rehab vet says that I could probably release him next spring without any problem, and he's probably right, but by then, of course he's not going to want to go (I'm guessing). And I have a feral pigeon and a ringneck dove flying around inside the house right now, so..... Anyway, I just wanted to feel around out there and see if there might be any takers come time for this little guy to go somewhere.

Not knowing what he's got or how fully he might recover, I'm not real comfortable releasing him back into the wild (carrier of virus, relapse, I don't know what all the possibilities are), and would like to ensure his safe future, if possible.

Anyway, anyone interested, let me know.
Stacey


----------

